# pokrokové náboženství



## aparis2

Can anyone tell me what _pokrokové náboženství_ means? I think _náboženství_ means religion or faith, but I'm having trouble finding _pokrokové_. As far as context goes, I'm afraid I don't have much – just that it is supposedly the name a book that I found in a category titled _unitářství_. Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me!


----------



## BezierCurve

How about Progressive Religion?
Wait for the natives though...


----------



## winpoj

Yep, that's the way I'd translate it.


----------



## BezierCurve

Thanks. So, it looks like the Google Translator was right this time. Amazing.


----------

